# New from Arizona



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome to the Forum and hope you enjoy it here . So if your daughter was bitten by the horsey bug, it probably isn't going away any time soon. If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Maybe I should have called myself cat hair everywhere. LOL


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

I know how you feel about the dogs I have three of them! LOL 

Look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi! I'm Jessi, and I'm also in Arizona  I grew up in Glendale (57 Ave and Union Hills) but now live in New River. Nice to "meet" you!


----------

